# Fireplace Built-ins



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

Does anyone have any photos of built-ins around a fire place? I am looking for some ideas. THanks


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

If you google fireplace built ins you'll get lots to look at. Heres a few when I did it.


----------

